# 20 Gallon - Tanganyika Shell Bed



## moop (Oct 17, 2011)

I've had this tank setup for over a month now. I've Decided to stock it with 4 - 5 Neolamprologus multifasciatus (not yet purchased). inside the tank is about 12 lbs of sand. Many Many turbo snail shells and wale eye shells. I also stacked a few granite river rocks to make a cave for additional hiding space.

equiptment - 

tank - Standard 20 Long
Heater - 100 watt submersible
lighting - Marineland Daylight/Moonlight LED light bar
Filter - Aqueon 10 Power Filter



Ill try to take some better pictures when I have some natural light coming into my house...

can't wait to get it stocked!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

hey where did you get those shells? i love how they look on the sand, is that the black and white carribisea cichlid sand?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

very cool setup


----------



## moop (Oct 17, 2011)

the whale eyes and turbo snail shells came from different sellers on ebay. there are some other shells that I believe are other turbo snail shells that came from Bahia de San Francisco, Baja Mexico.. the sand is just some dry bulk the LFS has on stock all the time.. 



------ still have not made it to the LFS to purchase the fish but I think the tank is ready


----------

